# Fred Stanley



## crossey (Mar 27, 2005)

Looking for anyone who knew or served with Fred Stanley. Served on the Andes dates known are 1945 to 1947, when he was on the ship. He married a Patrica Mckean who also served on the Andes as a wren.


----------

